# ERM für kleine Verwaltungsdatenbank



## JavaMeetsBlueJ (20. Feb 2015)

Guten Abend liebe Community,

ich möchte eine kleine Waren/Kundenverwaltungsdatenbank in Access realisieren, bin aber erst seit 3 Tagen mit Datenbanken in Kontakt. Ist das die Grafik im Anhang nachvollziehbar, falls nicht, was muss ich verbessern? Ich weiß nur, dass die n:m Beziehnung zw. Kontaktmöglichkeiten und Kontaktpersonen entweder falsch ist, oder falls nicht, aufgelöst werden muss. Wie mach ich das am besten? Habt ihr noch weitere Tips, um ein solides ERM zu erstellen?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## JMarkus (27. Feb 2015)

Was hat Access mit Java zu tun?
Egal, was soll denn ich "Kontaktmöglichkeit" drin stehen? Ich würde z. B. einfach der Kontaktperson die entsprechenden Kontaktfelder (E-Mail-Adresse, Telefonnummer, Faxnummer, etc.) hinzufügen.


----------



## Joose (4. Mrz 2015)

Ich schließe diesen Thread hier da die selbe Frage auch schon im Datenbank Bereich gestellt wurde (wo sie auch hingehört)


----------

